# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Një foto ku mendon se ke dalë bukur?!

## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Po jua le ju stafeten ne fillim.Un do e ve nje her tjeter Foton time...

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Po e ve une i pari pra foton meqe se merka kush guximin me treguar se si eshte.

----------


## alketi83

Po he mo Angel e hape temen dhe nuk ta vari njeri, te lane te gjithe ne balte. 

Cke ti shoku nuk te le ne balte  :buzeqeshje:  kjo eshte nje fote qe un mendoj se kam dale OK . . .

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}



----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## riduana

kjo me te verdha jam

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Nje nga fotot qe mendoj se mire kam dal.
Po ju tjetert cfar pritni dhe livderoheni kot,po postoni ne te gjykojme cili/a ka dal me mire.

PS: Riduana foto e bukur dhe qenke vete e bukur.*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## mario_kingu

ktu kam dal tek lokali i vllait  :buzeqeshje:  kam qen cik i pir kjo foto ka gati 4 vjet tani por e pelqej se ajo nate ka shum histori per mua hahah edhe tani qesh

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Dj_PiRoMaN

*

// Dj PiRoMaN*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}



----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}



----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}



----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}



----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## CeLi

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot..._6769611_n.jpg

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## stern

:Lulja3: 
----------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## The_Capital

The big capital..!


http://i44.tinypic.com/atps8m.jpg


*INTELEKTUAL*

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Ktu jam ber njesh me natyren  :pa dhembe:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Lov!

:buzeqeshje:  Black & Light,

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## stern

..................................................  ..................................................  ................

Mein hobby :Lulja3:

----------

arba.t (27-09-2013)

----------


## Mr-Bledi

Ka qene nata e vitit te ri 2011-2012 ne Selanik, Greqi! :P 
Like a boss!  :ngerdheshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Lexuesi_

:d :d :d

----------

